# Upside down jellyfish



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

I went to a local reefers place to get a couple of Berghia nubidranchs (aiptasia eaters) and also ended up getting a few, loonie sized, upside down jellyfish from him. I put them in my refugium and am now converting a 25g tank I had laying around into a jellyfish tank.. I will post pictures of my progress. Hope to get a start tonight. Here is a link to the diy tank I am doing. I am going to try using a fluval 204 instead of drilling tank for overflow.

Jellyfish Tank


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Cover the intake with a sponge or the jellies will get sucked into the filter. These are photosynthetic creatures so they'll most need good lighting.


----------

